# Two Cats Needing A Home..North London



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Posted on behalf of a lady called Maria of Winchmore Hill, North London.
She has rescued two young female cats from a life of hell in Cyprus and brought them to the UK.
She needs to find a home for them and they need to go together as they are best friends.

One is two years old and a fluffy tortoiseshell
The other is three years old and looks like a Turkish Van breed.
Both neutered, micro chipped, vaccinated and have pet passports.
They are super friendly despite having water thrown at them and being kicked by the nurses at the old peoples home where she rescued them from...they are just looking for love and cuddles.
If you can re home them or know of someone that can please PM me for Maria's number.
Thanks


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Am sorry that I cant help but just wanted to wish you well and hope that someone can give them the lovely forever home they deserve.Maureen


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Re homed x


----------

